# pinstriping dvd dowloads



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

for those of you that use torrents, go for it :cheesy: 

if you need an invite for demonoid hit me up with a pm  

http://www.demonoid.com/files/?category=0&...ing&uid=0&sort=


*these are the ones they have available  
1. Wizard's Dagger Pinstriping (Pinstriping)
Other : DVD Rip : English 

2. Kafka Welcome to my world Vol 1 (Pinstriping)
Other : DVD Rip : English 

3. Kustom Pinstriping Techniques - Craig Fraser (airbrush)
Other : DVD Rip : English 

4. Craig Fraser. AirBrush. Clearcoating Special FX
Other : DVD Rip : English *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2007, 04:44 AM~7641487
> *for those of you that use torrents, go for it :cheesy:
> 
> if you need an invite for demonoid hit me up with a pm
> ...


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

gracias


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

good videos


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> for those of you that use torrents, go for it :cheesy:
> 
> if you need an invite for demonoid hit me up with a pm
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> > for those of you that use torrents, go for it :cheesy:
> >
> > if you need an invite for demonoid hit me up with a pm
> >
> ...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

dam i hope some 1 has invitations


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i have like 40 invitations left but they wont let me get any :dunno:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 9 2007, 09:08 PM~7653619
> *i have like 40 invitations left but they wont let me get any :dunno:
> *


  i wanted to watch dem ar skoo2 moro


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

pm me the invitation please


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 10 2007, 04:02 AM~7654799
> *pm me the invitation please
> *


x2


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 9 2007, 09:23 PM~7655014
> *x2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jm61imp (Oct 28, 2004)

Could u please PM me a invitation code? Thanks.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i would be glad to hook everybody up with invitations to demonoid, *but i dont have any more invitations to give out for the time being*. ask around for invitations, im sure lots of people use demonoid.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i missed open registration i guess any 1 have any invites


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any 1 got invites?????


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 17 2007, 03:16 PM~7712673
> *any 1 got invites?????
> *


I need one too


----------



## jsymac (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Apr 18 2007, 05:44 AM~7716678
> *I need one too
> *


Me too


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

if you are wanting air brush vids, there are many of them i've found and downloaded using utorrent software, no signup, no invites, etc... just install and use the search at the top right of the software. search for "Craig Fraser" there are several (5-6) of his dvd rips on there. 

i couldn't locate any pinstriping vids, just airbrushing... craig does do some striping in one or two of the vids, but he goes quick on it.

for utorrent go here, then install and run it, then do the search. 
http://www.utorrent.com/download.php


Jason


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Apr 18 2007, 10:14 AM~7718919
> *if you are wanting air brush vids, there are many of them i've found and downloaded using utorrent software, no signup, no invites, etc... just install and use the search at the top right of the software. search for "Craig Fraser" there are several (5-6) of his dvd rips on there.
> 
> i couldn't locate any pinstriping vids, just airbrushing... craig does do some striping in one or two of the vids, but he goes quick on it.
> ...


i have this program on my computer where you enter a search and it check over 150 torrent sites for you, pinstriping only came up with like 4 results, airbrushing does come out with a lot though


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

I GOT BITCOMET
I JUST NEED THE TORRENT PLEASE


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

great videos...thanks for postin the links up
they will for sure help me out alot
getting started on pinstriping this weekend


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 AM~7719432
> *I GOT BITCOMET
> I JUST NEED THE TORRENT PLEASE
> *


here are a few of the airbrush dvd rips...
http://search.utorrent.com/search.php?q=Cr...ephp%3fq%3d&u=1


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Apr 18 2007, 10:20 PM~7721764
> *here are a few of the airbrush dvd rips...
> http://search.utorrent.com/search.php?q=Cr...ephp%3fq%3d&u=1
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Heres a pinstriping dvd I found.

http://files.filefront.com//;7279887;;/


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

seems like they open this shit every 1st friday of the month for like 72 hours.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Apr 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7763098
> *seems like they open this shit every 1st friday of the month for like 72 hours.
> *


you ever get the videos?


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

nah mayne.
You got anymore invites?


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Apr 18 2007, 05:20 PM~7721764
> *here are a few of the airbrush dvd rips...
> http://search.utorrent.com/search.php?q=Cr...ephp%3fq%3d&u=1
> *


yo one clik i couldnt get it to down load what could be the problem?


----------



## robbmvg666 (May 18, 2017)

*demonoid invite*



hotstuff5964 said:


> for those of you that use torrents, go for it :cheesy:
> 
> if you need an invite for demonoid hit me up with a pm
> 
> ...


hey bro can you give me that invite still?


----------

